# Professional & Portofolio website help



## Nein-reis (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to start a website for my photography.  A online portfolio to place my best shots and have examples for future clients.  How do I go about starting one?  Who do I contact?  How much should I expect to spend?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, thanks guys... :roll:


----------



## akius (Jun 25, 2007)

ur just in luck.
My new website is dedicated to Photographers and wanna be photographers.
I have a section called featured Photographers.
You can have your portfolio there.
It will be completely dedicated to you, without any restrictions.
and you can have your own address for example

john.website.com
and an email address similar to that. (So you look Professional)
but its only for selected few, I like your work but I hope you have more in stock.

let me know at akius@lycos.com


----------



## Elli (Jun 25, 2007)

Check out www.foliosnap.com  I use them and it's really easy to set up.  You can dedicate galleries to clients for their use of viewing proofs as well.  Just set it up password protected for that individual gallery.  Good luck!


----------



## Meave (Jun 27, 2007)

http://bigfolio.com/

http://www.bludomain.com/blu/index.php

Are some of the best but they are expensive, norm around $800, but Bludomain is having a sale until July 6th where the templates are $400.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sayambhu (Jul 5, 2007)

This is my Portfolio Gallery, one among many others :  http://www.turboshots.net/gallery/en/portfolio/portfolio_g_en.html. Let me know if you like the layout... Its too easy to make them and are free, and there are plenty more templates, both in Flash and HTML.

Only my domain name and dedicated web-host costed me.

Thanks and regards


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

for the original poster.... you can ask someone like myself that makes websites for living or you can do it by yourself if you know softwares like dreamweaver and/or flash. 

A basic knowledge of how the website hosting business work. if youhave any questions you can ask me.  

You can use those websites that allow you to have a ''portfolio'' but it's not very serious in my opinion.


----------

